# Rainshadow XP963



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I will post better pics when I get them. My camera wasn't cooperating, that is why there is no pics of the guides, right now. This was my first micro guide rod. I used titanium guides. Amtak single foot guides, down to a 4mm micro choker, then 3mm micros out. If it didn't help control the line, it wasn't put on this rod. There is obviously no decoration, nor a foregrip for that matter. Only reason there are trim bands in the split grip is because I like that color.  (prowrap island lagoon)

I had a chance to fish this rod this past weekend. I like it even more than I thought I would. Mirrorlures and grubs don't have a chance, they are launched. I matched it up with a Stradic 3k using 10lb braid. I really think this rod will be in my quiver for a long time. As far as the fish fighting capabilities....(I won't admit I didn't hang anything on it in public.)

The blank started off at 1.9oz. Building it minimalistic, I only added 1.55oz in components, thread, and epoxy for a total weight of 3.45oz. Not bad for an 8' rod. I didn't try to make it as light as possible as a goal. I could have shaved some weight here and there, I just didn't want to add anything that would needlessly add weight on this one. That is to say, weight wasn't a goal, just a nice result. "Built to go, not for show."

When I can get my camera to cooperate and take pics of the guides, in focus, I will post them up here too. They are just a simple wrap like the trim bands inside the split grip. (ignore the date on the pic, it was taken today, not 6yrs ago, LOL)


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks great, shuold look even better when we can make out the color of the blank with the thread


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I know!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is my best shot at getting a good contrast between the color of the wrap and the sweet color of the blank. I still don't think it does the TiChrome color of the blank justice. Then of course the last pic is just to show the transition. If you were to be able to look straight down inside the guides, you would see from the gathering guide all the way to the choker, it makes a perfect archery target.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

very very very nice....


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

looks killer!! do the micro guides make a big difference in distance or better feel on the rod?i'v just read a little bit about them so i don't know much,but i do like the low profile and would love to build a heaver with them


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks...

I wouldn't build a heaver with them. Shock knots and all, unless you knew you were going to exclusively use braid. Then try and see what happens. I don't use braid on heavers and I use 50lb shocker generally. I could BARELY pass a surgeon's knot through the 3mm using 10lb braid and 20lb mono bite leader. (I tied the bite leader on before I strung the rod, last time I do that.)

Realistically, I have heard this claim and that claim on using micros. I built this one to see what the hype was all about. Since I do not have a baseline to compare this rod to, an identical rod with say 5mm fly guides as the smallest, I can't say one way or the other. All I know is this casts sweetly. I am going to play with the idea of putting 5mm on my tourney casting rod to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

What type of reel seat did you use? Looks interesting.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

rocket said:


> What type of reel seat did you use? Looks interesting.


A very comfortable one. The American Tackle Aero spinning seat. Truth be told, it is a little small for my hands, but still very comfortable. They only make one size, a 16.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

It looks comfortable. That's pretty cool. Was it difficult to get a snug fit with the grip and the bottom of the seat?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Na, wasn't bad at all, if you take your time. Get in a rush and turn down the cork to fast, you may have problems.

Robert


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice. I like the smaller guides too and have gone down to 8s on my heavers. They worked, but I backed back up to 10s recently because I couldn't get a size 8 in the tip. I've tried doing a revolver rod too for the surf, but didn't get the distance out of I could with a conventional/small guide setup. But I think I can get equal distance if I put more effort into it. Charlie can make it work  I need more practice. 

I like the extra control the best with the micro guides. They're going on all my freshwater rods for sure. They also feel great fighting fish, feels like you have more power in the blank. Only downside is it's easy to miss a guide when stringing it.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Looks lovely.
Do you think that blank would be any good for banging out a 3/4 jig with a 5" shad on it as far as possible, over and over?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Looks lovely.
> Do you think that blank would be any good for banging out a 3/4 jig with a 5" shad on it as far as possible, over and over?


No, I would go with a 5 power instead of a 3 for that application, not sure if they make a 965 but will check, I know they make a 845.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Ya, what Chuck said. I definitely would not throw over 1/2 + grub on this over and over. I am sure it will handle a _little_ more, but not at a full power cast, over and over. 3/4 plus shad is definitely out of the question. They do not make a 965. They do have an 845 like Chuck mentioned. I have that on the shelf just waiting to be built.  The 845 is rated up to 1oz. The 844/904/964 is rated up to 3/4oz. That would be one of those things that you may have to try one first to make sure that the 5" shad won't over power it on a regular basis. Obviously the XP845 should handle it.

Robert


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Not too hip on the numbering, but I am thinking a 845 is a 8'? And XP? XP845 blank going to be heavier than what you have just built? Thank you.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I think the 845 is.....84" 5 power.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Mike is right, the 1st 2 numbers are the length in inches. 84x being 7', 90x being 7'6", and 96x being 8'. 

Remember, I built the XP963. 8' with a power rating of 3. The 845 is 7' with a power rating of 5. Now, even though it is a more stout rod, compared, it is actually lighter. 963 is 1.9oz, the 845 is 1.76oz. We are talking about a foot less in length. If they did make an 965, yes, the 965 would weigh more than the 963. "XP" is the identification they use for this version of the popping blank.

Hope this helps...

Robert


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

thekingfeeder said:


> "XP" is the identification they use for this version of the popping blank.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> Robert


Yes thank you.
One last question, what is the difference between a popping blank and a "normal" one?


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Very nice build and very informative thread. This is similiar to what I want to build this winter.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Yes thank you.
> One last question, what is the difference between a popping blank and a "normal" one?


The action. It would be hard for me to assume what you mean by "normal". In general, when you read labels like "popping" it is just a hint at what the manufacturer feels the best application for the blank may be. With any blank, you will want to decide what is best for your application and find the blank that suites you specific style no matter what it is labeled. Paying attention more to the action, weight ratings, length, and overall weight for what you are intending its use. 

Case in point, I will be using on of these "popping" blanks nest season to fish floating worms for largemouth bass. Batson does have blanks label "Bass" just like these are labeled "Popping". In my limited knowledge of their line-up, the XP843 seems to me to be the perfect floating worm rod as well as the perfect rod for gotchas on the pier, for me.

I am sure others will chime in who are more experienced with different rods and how to answer your question. Right now, I am learning. I may come back in 3 months, and have a different answer to your question. That is just how I understand it at this point. Please do not take anything I say on here as the gospel. I am just expressing what I _think_ I know at this point.

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> If they did make an 965...


Just to clarify, they don't have a XP965 listed, but the older popping blank line, the "IP" they do have a 965 listed. Hope this didn't cause any confusion.


----------

